# Forum Youngblood Doubledog



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well I rode the doubledog and basically disagreed overall with his conclusion.

Ignore my numbers, I discovered shortly after that numericals just don't work for this sorta thing.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/34002-few-2012-forum-reviews-previews.html

Though BA will tell ya my "problems" are cause I weigh as much as a 5 year old girl.

If you want something you can beat up, with jibbing in mind that is also capable if you wanna jump someday, look at a Nitro Swindle, the 2012 Arbor Blacklist, Flow Era, or a Salomon Drift Rocker. If you're a lighter guy the 2012 K2 Fastplant is also good (another me and BA disagree on). I can also speculate that the Signal Park zero will ride well since I've ridden this years park and the 2012 Park Lite. However, it might not be the most durable.... Even though my demo-purchased Park is fine after about 30 days (jib kid), I have heard that Signals last like CAPiTA's.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm putting 20lb leg weights on you!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

145lbs?! jesus man eat something!:cheeky4:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I run like 40 miles a week... If you find a way to keep weight on that, let me know.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

leg weights may be the only way


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Pies (the real meat kind, not that 'merican fruit pie bullshit), coke, sausages, beer and eggwhites are your secrets to success.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I figured if he stopped running that would help


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, fuck running. If you see me running, you better start running yourself because there's a damn good reason for it.

I'll work out, hike, play basketball, whatever but running just for running's sake... fuck that!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

fattrav said:


> Pies (the real meat kind, not that 'merican fruit pie bullshit),* coke*, sausages, beer and eggwhites are your secrets to success.


i dont think coke is the best way to gain weight.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i dont think coke is the best way to lose weight.


He's talking about ways to gain weight...


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

kimchijajonshim said:


> He's talking about ways to gain weight...


thats what i meant to say and my argument still applys


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> thats what i meant to say and my argument still applys


If you're talking about ways to put on weight, he's absolutely right. If you're talking about ways to put on healthy, good weight, then he's dead wrong. If that's what you mean.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

kimchijajonshim said:


> If you're talking about ways to put on weight, he's absolutely right. If you're talking about ways to put on healthy, good weight, then he's dead wrong. If that's what you mean.


i was under the impression that coke made you lose weight.


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i was under the impression that coke made you lose weight.


Assuming he means cocaine, you're right. He might not though.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

TofuSama said:


> Assuming he means cocaine, you're right. He might not though.


knowing him im pretty sure he was talking about cocaine.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I hardly eat meat as it is. Meat pies? Pass. Plus, non carnivores protein is easier for the body to digest without all those pesky transfats. I stick to chicken and fish. 

Oh and I do meth. That might be doing something...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

True story he steals my meth all the time!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i dont think coke is the best way to gain weight.


....a cola. Sorry, I forgot that the kiwi-ism of shortening everything down would perplex the slower of the forum members out there. Plus, if im talking coke (cocaine) its usually suffixed by live or dead hookers.



kimchijajonshim said:


> If you're talking about ways to put on weight, he's absolutely right. If you're talking about ways to put on healthy, good weight, then he's dead wrong. If that's what you mean.


Healthy/Unhealthy it dont matter...im sure Mr runrun will metabolize it. haha, unlikely


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

ha well i didnt think youd talk about drinking soda when you already mentioned beer


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, you gotta mix it up a bit sometimes. Plus, coke gives you that added caffeine, which is an essential food group when you're making yourself sleepy with all the fat thats in the pies. Beer is just carbs and Sugar...plus it can make you sleepy too.

Potato chips too...they're good for weight gain, try and get the kettle fried ones.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I hardly eat meat as it is. Meat pies? Pass. Plus, non carnivores protein is easier for the body to digest without all those pesky transfats. I stick to chicken and fish.
> 
> Oh and I do meth. That might be doing something...


Chicken Korma, or Butter ckicken pies...some of my all time fav's. Fish pie? No.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I'm 140# @ 5'7". How tall are you Nivek? I used to be 125#. I've grappled in open weight class before and won. You can be plenty dense at low weights ... I could probably stand to lose some weight to be better at snowboarding. But I find carrying some muscle around helps when you slam; I slammed a lot and didn't get injured too bad this season.

It sounds like I'm not going to going ForumDD, since most of the reviews universally agree it's a bit stiff. Too bad, the double dog looked sweet kinda like C2BTX and R&C. 2012 Evo, here I come.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Weight = more speed on the shred sled too. I miss the days of being 200 plus pounds for when I need speed.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I'm 140# @ 5'7". How tall are you Nivek? I used to be 125#. I've grappled in open weight class before and won. You can be plenty dense at low weights ... I could probably stand to lose some weight to be better at snowboarding. But I find carrying some muscle around helps when you slam; I slammed a lot and didn't get injured too bad this season.
> 
> It sounds like I'm not going to going ForumDD, since most of the reviews universally agree it's a bit stiff. Too bad, the double dog looked sweet kinda like C2BTX and R&C. 2012 Evo, here I come.


I'm 5'8. I would get a 2012 Arbor Blacklist, 2012 Westmark, 2012 Drift Rocker, or a 2012 Nitro Team Kooley over an Evo... But that's me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I have an Evo and I ride the Blacklist.


----------



## TheCity (Jan 24, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I have an Evo and I ride the Blacklist.


Hey, hows the Blacklist? Isn't it completely new in Arbor's lineup? Whats the flex on this thing and would it be a good all mountain board? Thanks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Reviews up on the site my man read it and you'll understand everything you want to know about that board.


----------



## TheCity (Jan 24, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Reviews up on the site my man read it and you'll understand everything you want to know about that board.


The only one I can find is angrysnowboarder. is that you? lol
is this board meant for wide feet? it says "mid-wide rocker package". So this wouldnt be for me anyways if IM size 9 boot?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah I run AS.com and a size 9 is fine it's not that big of a midwide.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

TheCity said:


> The only one I can find is angrysnowboarder. is that you? lol
> is this board meant for wide feet? it says "mid-wide rocker package". So this wouldnt be for me anyways if IM size 9 boot?


I ride a 9.5 and only 1 job will possibly keep me from owning a Blacklist. Most likely.


----------



## Chedos (Nov 15, 2011)

back to the topic about this board is the flex actually soft as a 4 or 3 or is it stiffer because I've heard mixed reviews, i weigh 150lbs and I'm 5'8 so I'm small too, but will this board jib well and hit the big kickers?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It will jib well if you know how to jib. Get the 152


----------



## Chedos (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Nivek do you have any other suggestions for camber rocker camber boards that are made for park and having more of a soft flex? Maybe a little narrower center insert width i have small feet


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Try the Flow Verve. I don't know if it's narrower of not, but the convex base will make it feel as though it is, if it isn't.

Its a really solid board. Do it. Same size.


----------

